# We don't like Ike



## elkhartjim (Sep 12, 2008)

If you're inclined, please keep us Texans in your prayers. Its going to be a tough next 36 hours. I live approx 250 miles inland and we're expecting 50-60mph sustained wind with gusts to 90mph. The eye is predicted to past over us mid afternoon Saturday. We are prepared forthe worst and hope for the best.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 12, 2008)

RE: We don't like Ike

Jim. Carol, TC and anybody else I'm forgetting. Hope you have everything ready and are in a safe location. Watching what is going on in Galveston right now is just unbelievable. Ike is about eight to ten hours from land fall and the water is already about to go over the sea wall. We are at home. 5th wheel, boat, vehicles, and anything else not tied down is in the barn. Windows boarded on the house and ready for the wind. Take care, and will keep Ya posted.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

We're hoping the "forest" around us is going to move the winds higher over us. That's what happened during Rita. 

However, it is a stressful time to be on the 'wrong' and 'strong' side of the storm.

I'm sure our power will go out tonight as the storm reaches us, so until we get the old generator out we may not be around.

If you're so inclined, you can watch the local channel 11 on DirecTV channel 361.


----------



## big bilko (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

Thinking of you all in these worrying times . All keep safe. Regards Big bilko


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 12, 2008)

RE: We don't like Ike



To all in the path of Hurricane Ike. God be with you and I pray you all are kept safe and dry!


----------



## utmtman (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

It do not look pretty peoples.  All you down home Texans good luck to ya and I pray it weakens before landfall.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

Our thoughts and prayers are with all along the coast and inland.  Take no chances as Ike looks to be a very dangerous storm.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

Good luck and God be with you all in Texas.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

well  to let u all know ,, tex was on skype with me ,hollis,, jim and gts ,, and he lost power ,, so i think he is in for a rough night ,, jim also may be in for a rough morning ,, but to all u texans in the way of this thing ,, PLEASE be safe ,, and we are all thinking about u ,, take care my friends ,, and hope to see u all posting agian ,, about the storm ,, that would be a good post to read ,, IMO whether good or bad ,, at least u are alive and able to post ,, that to me means more than anything lost in any storm or such   :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Shadow (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

All we are getting right now is the wind. No rain yet. I believe Tex is east of us which will put him on the nasty side of the storm. He may be without power for quite some time. Just hope he's on high ground and wish him the best....


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

Butch ,, TC did say in his last minutes of UPs power that he was above the flood area ,, but he has alot of trees around his place ,, and that has him more worried than the water ,, ,,, but u too Butch take care and please be safe ,, i know u all are in for one hell of a weekend ,, but we all on here are thinking and praying u all come out of this ok ,,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## elkhartjim (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

Lost power at  6:55 am Sat. Ike is stil 125 miles away.


----------



## rjf7g (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

Take care of yourselves and your loved ones.  Stuff can be replaced!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

Really don't like Ike now!! Hope Tc is alright. Know he caught the worse of things. May have some damage to our 5th wheel. Doors blew off neighbors barn last night and may have gave it a glancing blow. Over all we have fared well here. Trees and limbs down, a few shingles, and things in the yard we don't know who they belong to. But nothing compared to some areas..


----------



## C Nash (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

great to hear ya'll or ok Butch but sure hope the damage is little.  Take care and keep us posted


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

We have our 5th wheel in our neighbors big barn. All the big stuff went in his and the boats and vehicles went in mine. Went back over there a few minutes ago. Some how when his roll up door fell it missed the 5th wheel and blew into the corner. His back roll up is the concern now. It's flapping in the wind. Till the wind dies down a bit I can't safely get the trailer out. But so far all is well. No one hurt and all the critters accounted for...All the neighbors seem to have minimal damage also. Hopefully TC is ok...


----------



## C Nash (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

Great news Butch. Waiting to hear from the others.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

that real good to hear Butch, I just hope all other faired a well. Like Rod said last night TC lost power very early last night and have not heard anything  from him yet. wishing the best


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

Hey Butch, glad to hear you and your family are ok.  Hope the 5th Wheel gets out of the garage in good condition.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

anyone herad from TEX, JUST WANTED TO SEE IF HE IS OK


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

Great to hear you and yours are ok, Butch.  Hope you 5er is ok.  Sure hope Tex is ok and just in need of power to let us know all is ok.  Pretty bad up in his neck of the woods.  Lots of folks did not fair too well.


----------



## utmtman (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

Our prayers are still going out to all those who were in that storm both in Texas and Louisiana.  I hear they got hit pretty good too down in that south west corner.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

Hey Lee I have been watching all the new channels AND all of Texas and La. has suffer a lot of damage as well as the other states. I think those who stayed surely wish they would have listen to the mandatory evacuation order and left the state. I pray that they are safe and well, but after seeing the damage I dought some made it.


----------



## cwishert (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

Hey all, we just got back home from Concan.  The house is fine, the garage and all structures are fine here.  Mostly just limbs down in our area.  Some parts of El Campo look a little worse for wear but no real damage that we could tell driving through town.  The neighbors who stayed said here it was just a lot of wind about 40 mph.  Today it raiined 5" though.  I'm glad we missed that.  It did rain on us on the way home through San Antonio.  The traffic was not bad until we hit columbus.  Luckily my sons girlfriend knows her way around that area so we were not stuck in traffic.  Of course the storm did go in much further up the coast than originally thought so we were really spared.  Thank God for small favors.  I hope all others in Texas and Louisiana come through with only damage to things not to people.  
And Jim I think it was best we went west instead of up toward you all.  Hope you all are fine.  Thanks for the invite though.   If we are ever passing through though we might just look you up.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

Carol and John, great to hear that you and your toys didn't suffer any damage.  Sure hope the rest that were in Ikes path came out as well.  waiting to hear from all


----------



## elkhartjim (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

Good to hear the good news from Butch and Carol.  I lost power Saturday morning and have been "camped out in the mh since.  Got extension cords to the refer and freezer in the house.  Had one pine and two oaks to fall in the yard...no damage.  I finally got my laptop and cell card working.  No power and it may be 2 weeks or it could be tomorrow???????????????.  I've got a almost full tank of fuel and the temp is great.  Low this morning was 55 and high 77 today.  I've been watching the devestation in the gulf coast of texas.  Bad.  We Texans are a strong lot, it will take more than a cat 2 to scare us.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

Great to see you made it Jim.  Hope all gets back to normal soon.


----------



## cwishert (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

Well Jim I will extend the same offer to you.  You can come down and park in the drive way until you all get power back.  Got 30amp plug in the garage and you can use the fancy indoor plumbing :clown:  Hope all gets back to normal soon.  Let us know if you need anything that we can help with.  Sounds like you got most of it handled.


----------



## elkhartjim (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

Got power back at noon today.  Yea.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

That's good news Jim.  Those power companys really do a great job.  Hats off to them :approve:


----------



## DARLING (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: We don't like Ike

Those electric guys are amazing.  Working out there in all weather.  Then poof, Lights.

Darlin


----------

